# Sneaky Lyft hit me with a $17 "Destination Bonus" with no advance warning.



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

You're not gonna believe this but check out the curve ball sneaky Lyft threw me today.

Lyft is apparently just making up new bonuses. When will their crazy antics stop?? How is this even legal?

Check your trip history guys for rogue ride bonuses!

















This was a 530am scheduled pickup thst dropped off at the airport. In Las Vegas.

-------
Postias D Sarcasm 
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Are you complaining ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Screw You Lyft 🖕

———————


----------



## supor (Feb 1, 2020)

I think that when they booked the ride, the rate was much higher than the time that you drove them so they make it look like a bonus to match the price. And made you happy.

What I observed is Lyft drivers are making much more than the Uber drivers.


----------



## Lil'Lyftie (Feb 23, 2020)

beezlewaxin said:


> You're not gonna believe this but check out the curve ball sneaky Lyft threw me today.
> 
> Lyft is apparently just making up new bonuses. When will their crazy antics stop?? How is this even legal?
> 
> ...


I've had these quite a bit already, actually. I understand it's your share of the hidden surge multiple that was in effect at the time you accepted the ride. Lyft still surges prices for pax, they just don't tell you about it, and I guess most of the time they quietly keep the upside.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice shill thread...what a bunch of geniuses.


Its totally working.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You did call Rohit to complain about it and to have it removed, right?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lyft sucks, except for the bonuses.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hate it when Lyft pays me more!










Yes, you got that ad Lyft charged PAX a surge and they passed it in to you even though you probably weren't in the PPZ.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I had a $4.15 "Ride Bonus" on a 3 mile ride that would have only been $6.83 and it was not a PPZ pickup. It was at 10PM and I don't really think it was a busy time as well for our area.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

It would be nice if there was a bonus for taking people to odd locations. We do that here often. So many people live way off the wheel, like me. I tip my driver $40 for taking me home. Once he was busy, so I ordered a random Comfort ride on Goober. She was surprised by the tip, but Its more than a half hour to anywhere from here.

I get Gryft ride bonuses often, but never noticed the long drop off notification.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yeah! They should stop giving us extra money! It’s probably not even legal!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a couple of those last week too. Skipped the airport and went to the mall and watched it climb over $10. Then get a ping at the jail 3 miles away. lmao. A female visitor.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Best frame that shyt cuz it ain't gonna happen ever again..... Fluke of modern nature....


----------



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft sucks, except for the bonuses.
> View attachment 422189


In my market Lyft hardly gives any bonuses. Uber is MUCH better, and I don't get those stupid "cancellation notices".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Man, you guys and your surges.

We get next to nothing 99% of the time from Uber, and even less from Lyft in my market.

Posters come on UP.net all the time saying you're stupid if you drive for base ... but that's all there is in my market! Grrrrrr.....


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Man, you guys and your surges.
> 
> We get next to nothing 99% of the time from Uber, and even less from Lyft in my market.
> 
> Posters come on UP.net all the time saying you're stupid if you drive for base ... but that's all there is in my market! Grrrrrr.....


T what market are you in? Unless you actually live in Africa


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft sucks, except for the bonuses.
> View attachment 422189


Aren't those bonuses streaks? And, what happened to Prime Time?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Aren't those bonuses streaks? And, what happened to Prime Time?


The prime time is now Personal Power Zone PPZ. That's what these bonuses are.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I get those too, all this means is you drove thru power zones and picked them up without knowing while driving to pick up a passenger.
That’s what I think.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> T what market are you in? Unless you actually live in Africa


Portland OR


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Portland OR


Portland isnt too populace from what I've seen. Ever considered moving to a more marketable city, if your full time?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Destination bonus is their new attempt to get people to take long rides, because .35 a mile is 💯% hot garbage.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Lyft sucks, except for the bonuses.
> View attachment 422189


Were you inside the pink zone or the "Ride Bonus" showed up after you completed a flat rate Lyft request?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Man, you guys and your surges.
> 
> We get next to nothing 99% of the time from Uber, and even less from Lyft in my market.
> 
> Posters come on UP.net all the time saying you're stupid if you drive for base ... but that's all there is in my market! Grrrrrr.....


If your market doesn't reliably surge high and often in the evenings, late nights, and early mornings then this gig just isn't worth it.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Lyft's crap rate here is $0.33 per mile so I only accept Lyft requests if I'm inside the PPZ pink zone. 

If it's not pink, it's gonna stink.


----------

